# Was haltet ihr von Folter in der modernen Zeit?



## JawMekEf (20. Juli 2011)

Mich würde intressieren wie er dazusteht, dass die Folter heutzutage noch existiert.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Aufpassen (20. Juli 2011)

Frag die CIA oder die Zionisten.. 
Die kennen sich zu dieser Thematik am besten aus.. 



> Folter (auch Marter oder Tortur) ist das gezielte Zufügen von psychischem oder physischem Leid (Gewalt, Qualen, Schmerz, Angst, massive Erniedrigung) an Menschen durch andere Menschen, meist als Mittel für einen bestimmten Zweck, beispielsweise um eine Aussage, ein Geständnis, einen Widerruf oder eine Information zu erhalten oder um den Willen und den Widerstand des Folteropfers (dauerhaft) zu brechen.
> 
> Quelle: Wikipedia



Was soll man davon halten?!
Jedem normalen Menschen sollte klar sein, dass Folter was ganz Schreckliches ist.
Und trotzdem wird es weiterhin praktiziert..


----------



## Woohoo (20. Juli 2011)

> Was haltet ihr von Folter in der modernen Zeit?


Da fehlt noch eine Umfrage mit den Antwortmöglichkeiten: "Finde ich gut" und "Finde ich schlecht". 

[x] Find ich schlecht.  Oder darf man Foltern um von einem Entführer das Versteck seiner Geisel zu erfahren oder ist es der Preis des Rechtsstaates diese Methode nicht anzuwenden?

Folter gab es immer und wird es leider immer geben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

Wäre es zu viel verlangt, wenn man mal einen bessere Startpost hinschreibt? 
Also mit Links, um welche Folter es überhaupt geht, welche Staaten foltern, was Folter bringt, usw...


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Juli 2011)

aufpassen schrieb:
			
		

> Frag die CIA oder die Zionisten..


Aha und in arabischen Regimen wird nicht gefoltert, oder wie?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

Ich halte den Thread eh für sehr, sehr "gefährlich", denn alleine schon das Thema wird alle möglichen Leute anlocken und man wird wie immer sehr einseitig mit Versschwörungskram kommen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (20. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich halte den Thread eh für sehr, sehr "gefährlich", denn alleine schon das Thema wird alle möglichen Leute anlocken und man wird wie immer sehr einseitig mit Versschwörungskram kommen.


 
/sign 

Da ist hinter eh der grösste Teil OT,...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

Eben und um sowas vorzubeugen, muss der Startpost perfekt sein. Gerade bei kritischen Themen muss es einen sehr guten Startpost geben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Aha und in arabischen Regimen wird nicht gefoltert, oder wie?


 
Natürlich kooperiert der CIA auch mit seinen Verbündeten 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eben und um sowas vorzubeugen, muss der Startpost perfekt sein. Gerade bei kritischen Themen muss es einen sehr guten Startpost geben.


 
/sign.
Ich mach zwar kein Thema zu, weil derjenige, der das Thema gestartet hat, sich keine Mühe gibt. Aber bei einem derartigen Mangel an Diskussionsansätzen und einem Thema, bei dem es eigentlich eh nur eine Meinung geben kann, die einigermaßen Menschenrechte und moralischen Anstand wahrt, sehe ich ehrlich gesagt nichts, was diesen Thread aktiv und offen halten kann.


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Natürlich kooperiert der CIA auch mit seinen Verbündeten



Gut gesprochen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Natürlich kooperiert der CIA auch mit seinen Verbündeten


 
Die CIA foltert nicht mehr, dafür wurde extra ein Gesetz verabschiedet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2011)

Bei der CIA hat sich Rechtslage geändert, bei den Verbündeten, auf deren Mithilfe die CIA auch früher schon zurückgegriffen hat, nicht. 
Ich würde mir da keine Illusionen machen:
Die Leute sind heute die gleichen wie früher und die haben nachweislich kein Problem mit derartigen Methoden (weder moralisch noch mit ggf. falschen Ergebnissen...) und sie haben weiterhin Kontakt zu Staaten, in denen mit ziemlicher Sicherheit gefoltert wird und sie arbeiten international und im geheimen, so dass eine effektive externe Kontrolle von Mittel und Methoden kaum möglich ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

Richtig, da sind wir aber bei dem Thema, das wir schon wo anders hatten.
Kann man die Informationen benutzen, von denen man ausgehen muss, dass sie unter Folter beschafft wurden?

Die Realität spricht da eine deutliche Sprache, jeder westliche Geheimdienst nutzt das-


----------



## Icejester (20. Juli 2011)

Meiner Meinung ist das Unsinn, denn wenn ich jemanden foltere, wird der mir irgendwann das Blaue vom Himmel erzählen, nur damit seine Qualen enden. Wenn jemand etwas nicht weiß, wird er daher was erfinden, damit es aufhört. Wenn ich was ganz bestimmtes hören will, wird der Gefolterte auch das irgendwann einfach zugeben, selbst wenn er es im Prinzip besser weiß. Aus diesen Gründen nehme ich an, daß unter Folter gewonnene Informationen mit größter Vorsicht zu genießen sind. Es gibt sicherlich effektivere Methoden, um die Wahrheit zu erfahren.


----------



## Lee (20. Juli 2011)

Physische Folter ist das allerschlimmste was man einem Menschen körperlich antun kann. Niemand, egal wer, egal wofür, sollte jemals übel gefoltert werden. Ich verstehe unter Foltern jedoch "mittelalterliche Methoden", sprich alles bei dem sich der gefolterte lieber tot wünscht. Verhör unter zuhilfenahme von erträglicher körperlicher Gewalt halte ich in *Ausnahmefällen* für hinnehmbar. Wenn jemand nicht all zu stark verprügelt wird fühlt man sich zwar richtig mies, steht aber in keinem Vergleich mit echter Folter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

Psychische Folter wird aber ebenso gerne genommen, weil es keine Spuren mit sich zieht. 
Folter gibts es ja nicht nur in totalitären Regime, das fängt schon in der Schule an, wenn man man darüber nachdenkt, denn auch Mobbing ist eine Art Folter.

(Da wäre ich dann mal wieder mit der Forderung nach einem besseren Startpost)


----------



## JawMekEf (20. Juli 2011)

Closed den Thread.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Juli 2011)

Da gibt es das gleiche problem wie bei der todesstrafe es kann halt auch einen unschuldigen treffen.

In manchen situationen würde ich es aber sogar verstehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> In manchen situationen würde ich es aber sogar verstehen.


 
Was meinst du, dass Folter bei bestimmten Dingen richtig ist und angewandt werden soll oder verstehe ich dich falsch?


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Juli 2011)

Genau das meine ich.


----------



## -NTB- (20. Juli 2011)

geil ich will aber nur von justin biber


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich.


 
Da musst du jetzt mal ein Beispiel abgeben, denn so richtig kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wo Folter gerechtfertigt sein soll.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Juli 2011)

Sag nur der vater der seine tochter jahrzehnte im keller eingesperrt hat und misshandelt. Der sollte leiden und der tod eine befreiung sein nach der er sich sehnt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

Der wird für sein Verbrechen angeklagt und verurteilt. Ich versteh den Sinn nicht, ihn foltern zu müssen? Was soll das bringen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Juli 2011)

Es bringt nix, nur bei sowas finde ich selbst lebenslang zu wenig. Die tochter musste auch viel mehr leiden.  Allgemein was das thema kindesmisshandlung angeht würde ich es verstehen. Nur wie gesagt es ist selten der fall so offensichtlich ist wie bei dem beispiel darum wie gesagt bin ich allgemein dagegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

Mit Folter erreicht man nichts, sie hat noch nie funktioniert, sie funktioniert nicht und wird es auch nie. Ist wie mit der Todesstrafe, beides ist überflüssig, aber viele Länder halten daran fest.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß aber bei manchen sachen denk ich mir die penner sollte man genauso leiden lassen. Noch ein beispiel die eltern die ihr Kind verhungern haben lassen die wuerd ich genauso leiden lassen wie ihr armes kind.
Auch wenn es nix bringt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juli 2011)

Ist halt auch die Frage ob man die Folter zur Erpressung eines Geständnis nutzt, oder ob man jemanden dazu bringen will etwas gegen seinen Willen zu tun. Oder einfach nur die masochistische Auslebung eines Gefängniswäters? Egal welche Art, sie ist sinnfrei und sinnlos. Das Die CIA nicht foltert bzw läßt darauf würde ich meine letzten Cent nicht verwetten.


----------



## dr_breen (20. Juli 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber bei manchen sachen denk ich mir die penner sollte man genauso leiden lassen. Noch ein beispiel die eltern die ihr Kind verhungern haben lassen die wuerd ich genauso leiden lassen wie ihr armes kind.
> Auch wenn es nix bringt.


 
 Sag mal, von Menschenwürde hast du noch nie was gehört, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das Die CIA nicht foltert bzw läßt darauf würde ich meine letzten Cent nicht verwetten.


 
Das könntest du letztendlich jedem Geheimdienst unterstellen, denn Informationen sind das Geschäft eines Geheimdienstes.
Im Klartext: Per Gesetz ist es verboten, sowohl für die CIA als auch für den MI6, den BND und sicher auch dem Mossard. Wird einer erwischt, muss er mir langjährigen Strafen rechnen.
Was die Geheimdienste jetzt "unter der Hand" machen, kann sicher keiner genau sagen, aber sie müssen sich ja dem verantworten, dem sie unterstellt sind.


----------



## Pollution (20. Juli 2011)

Also ich denke Folter is eine veraltete grausame Verhörmethode die man warscheinlich nie ganz los wird aber zum glück gehört die Folter in den meisten Ländern der Geschichte an.Ich war mal in einem Foltermuseum( mit den Ministranten XD) und da gibts echt hässliche methoden die niemand erleben möchte


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Juli 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Sag mal, von Menschenwürde hast du noch nie was gehört, oder?


 
Nö was ist das?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

Man könnte fragen, ob auch ein LügendDetektortest unter der Folter fällt, denn derartiges stresst den "Benutzer" psychisch sehr und schon deswegen sind die Ergebnisse nicht zu gebrauchen.
Das gilt auch für so genannte "Wahrheitsdrogen" auch komplett sinnlos, da sie nicht funktionieren.

Die beste Methode an Informationen zu gelangen ist immer noch zu verschleiern, dass man an den Informationen interessiert ist. 
Wer nicht unter Druck steht und sich in einer angenehmen Umgebung aufhält, plaudert viel eher.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juli 2011)

> Wer nicht unter Druck steht und sich in einer angenehmen Umgebung aufhält, plaudert viel eher.


Eine Gallone vom feinsten Jim Beam + ein Dutzend von feinsten Zigarren? Verwöhnen sollte man den möglichen Delinquenten nun auch nicht gerade


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Juli 2011)

Folter = atavistisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2011)

JawMekEf schrieb:


> Closed den Thread.


 
Da hier zwischenzeitlich schon wieder der Entzug der Menschenrechte für bestimmte Personen gefordert wird:
/sign


----------

